# Aldi Deco Style Universal Wood Care Oil



## Aden30mm (22 Mar 2017)

Anyone tried this wood oil. Be nice if any of the forum members could provide some feedback on the product.

In the past I've stuck to Treatex oil, but with the Aldi product its a big saving at £4 a tin, so I picked up a couple of tins to try later on.


https://www.aldi.co.uk/deco-style-unive ... 8104218600

Regards

Aden


----------



## bugbear (22 Mar 2017)

From the description, it sounds like linseed oil thinned with (a lot of) white spirit, and a bit of dye.

Anyone know where/how to find the SDS for this product? It might tell a little more.

BugBear


----------



## ED65 (22 Mar 2017)

The name is very misleading BB, this is actually a water-based product! Presumably that makes it an oil-in-water emulsion, so at heart it may be linseed oil, plus additives, along with a bit of pigment for colour.


----------



## bugbear (22 Mar 2017)

ED65":1bv7zwri said:


> The name is very misleading BB, this is actually a water-based product! Presumably that makes it an oil-in-water emulsion, so at heart it may be linseed oil, plus additives, along with a bit of pigment for colour.


Water?!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Wasn't someone saying how honest and straightforward Aldi/Lidl were in their branding and marketing?

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (22 Mar 2017)

So it's very different to Treatex;

https://www.treatex.co.uk/ingredients/

No water there.

At least I think I've worked out why the Aldi one is cheaper.  

BugBear


----------



## Aden30mm (23 Mar 2017)

Thanks for your input, it be OK for some surface finish, sealing of end grain etc, and at £4 a pop it not going to bust the bank.

Learning outcome - you get what you pay for.

Rgs

Aden


----------

